# Storing saddle w/o rack



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Western saddle. I use it daily, but wind up leaning it on the horn/pommel when I'm not using it. I have no access to a saddle rack or stand and won't for the next few months unless I buy my own. 

I'm basically asking if this will harm the saddle in any way to be stored in this fashion? It's been this way for 2wks now and I've noticed the front of the skirt where it's leaning has bent out a bit. Will it get any worse than that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You can buy a portable saddle stand for less than $30 where I am. I honestly would not store a saddle on the floor as it can be easily damaged by any water that can leak in and can misshape it like how you described.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, I wouldn't store the saddle on the ground. Not only does it carry all the risks that Jumanji mentioned, but being on the ground also makes it easy pickings for any mice or other critters that may find leather or the wool tasty or soft enough for their nests.

What kind of an area are you looking at to put a saddle rack? Does it have to be portable? Does it have to stand alone? Can you bolt it to the wall?


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are some listed on dover if you want a basic idea of price ranges:

Dover Saddlery - Search Results for Saddle Stand


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to work at a dude ranch where they had 40+ saddles, no room for that many racks. The owner would hang a loop of baling twine from a nail on a beam, run it under the saddle and up through the hole at the pommel then loop it over the horn, hanging the saddle. Costs nothing, and I do not recall seeing any damage from it. You could just as well use a lead rope to hang it in this fashion. Then it is at least up off the ground.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm keeping it in the house, so I'm not worried about water or vermin getting at it.

Took me about 2wks to get my act together (I'm on a trip and forgot half of what I needed) and realize my saddle may be compromised that way. It's sitting upright on the back of a couch now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

:rofl: The back of our couch is off of the wall and we'll put my saddle on it when I bring it home to take it somewhere.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

My saddle has spent a few afternoons flat out on the living room floor while my 2 kids took turns sitting on it playing ride 'em cowboy...


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol, guess I started a new trend!

But at least I don't have to worry about it now. I'll look into a saddle rack. 

Skips, hanging the saddle by bailing twine like that interesting idea. Thanks for suggesting it.

And thanks to everyone who posted!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

It was a great space saver. The nails were only about 8 inches apart, and he hung the bridle on the nail. The saddles all hung in the same direction, horns to the left, so they would all kinda fit snug together. The horse's name was written in marker above the nail. It was like a walk in saddle closet!


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like a very nice method!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

